
Money Wins Election - rokhayakebe
http://letsfreecongress.org/
======
tzs
Their first example is gun control, where much of the campaign money comes
from the NRA.

However, the NRA gets most of its money for campaign contributions from small
donors, with the average donation being $35 [1]. It seems that this example
undermines their point more than supports it.

Their proposed solution, which is to give each voter $100 each election cycle
to give to politicians that voter supports, would almost certainly make no
difference in regard to gun control. That anti-gun control politicians would
continue to receive more by a large amount than the pro-gun control
politicians.

[1] [http://money.cnn.com/news/cnnmoney-investigates/nra-
funding-...](http://money.cnn.com/news/cnnmoney-investigates/nra-funding-
donors/)

